# Wanted to share



## MindyLee (Feb 19, 2012)

I LOVE my bantam cochins! They are so friendly and hang all over me when I do chores. I hand raised all of them or bought them very young to hand raise them and its paid off. They are so cute and just wanted to share!

I have 24 total with x4 6 day old chicks and 13 eggs about to hatch within 24-48 hrs!

I have solids, calicos, splashs, mottleds, and designer colors/breeds!

I have...

5 cochin/millie fluer mixed hens _(Mandy, Myndi, Mickie, and the Betty twins)_

2 black mottled cochin hens _(Sprinkles, Sparkels)_

1 sizzle hen _(Sassy)_

1 partgidge silkie hen _(Browny Fuzz)_

1 red partridge hen _(Rosie)_

2 calico hens _(Salt, Peppers)_

2 silkie/millie fluer/silver seabright hens _(Thelma, Louiese)_

1 millie fluer/silver seabright hen _(Momma Millie)_

1 black cochin hen _(Big Black)_

1 barred rock cochin hen _(Barbie)_

1 lavender cochin hen _(Voilete)_

1 millie fluer hen _(Crystal)_

1 old english hen _(Lil Miss)_

AND

1 black cochin rooster _(Elvis)_

1 blue splash rooster _(Erneast)_

1 black mottled cochin rooster _(Eggo)_

1 calico rooster _(Elija)_

Yeah Im weird but their just so neat!


----------



## Sterling (Feb 19, 2012)

Very pretty! I especially love the blues.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 19, 2012)

Awww! I love them!! I'm a HUGE fan of chickens and yours are very beautiful!





By the way.... when does TSC start to get there chicks in? I can't wait! I need to add a few girls this year!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 19, 2012)

They are completely adorable!!!!


----------



## susanne (Feb 19, 2012)

.

Gorgeous!

We're adding some new pullets to our flock -- Cuckoo Maran, Gold-Laced Wyandotte, and Black Australorp -- all brown egg layers. We need to get another bantam...primarily as a pet, although I also love the tiny eggs for their extra-rich flavor.


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 19, 2012)

jacks said:


> Awww! I love them!! I'm a HUGE fan of chickens and yours are very beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our store is expecting them March 3rd! So around that same time, urs should too.

I know that their will be the same chicks offered like last yr, isas, reds, new hampshires, Aracanuas, barreds, sex links, bramas, cornish, and assorted bantams. BUT this yr there adding black jersey giants.

Its not 100% proven but heads up on a Dirty Jobs episode secreat... look at the wing flight feathers to sex the chicks... if all the feathers are aprox the same length, its a roo, if there evey other in length (tall short tall short) its a pullet.


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 19, 2012)

You have beautiful birds, Mindy Lee!! I really like the bird in the first picture, fifth, and second to last. I have always admired the chickens role on the farm, and can't wait to start my first flock when we move to our bigger farm in a few years.

Dan.


----------



## Sonya (Feb 20, 2012)

They are so pretty, thanks for sharing...I miss my chickens.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 20, 2012)

Adorable!



Thanks for posting the beautiful pics.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 20, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> Our store is expecting them March 3rd! So around that same time, urs should too.
> 
> I know that their will be the same chicks offered like last yr, isas, reds, new hampshires, Aracanuas, barreds, sex links, bramas, cornish, and assorted bantams. BUT this yr there adding black jersey giants.
> 
> Its not 100% proven but heads up on a Dirty Jobs episode secreat... look at the wing flight feathers to sex the chicks... if all the feathers are aprox the same length, its a roo, if there evey other in length (tall short tall short) its a pullet.


Thanks so much!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 20, 2012)

_I think chickens are fun. Yours are pretty and they have very interesting names._



_ My neighbor might start raising chickens again this spring. I hope she does because I always enjoyed sitting out on her screened in porch with her watching her chickens and cats._


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2012)

Love them!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!





I think their pretty neat and love collecting the unique colors and blened designer breeds. Plus they have such cool personalities! I wish I could free range them but the hawks wish I would too that way they get a easy supper.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are really fancy chickens you have there.



They are very pretty and I don't think I've ever thought any chicken could be pretty.


----------



## REO (Feb 21, 2012)

How sweet, cute & pretty they are!


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a saying around here... Everything is mini except my hubby (300lbs).

I have mini horses, mini chickens, & mini bunnys! YEP, I have a few netherland dwarfs here! Heres pics of few of the babys I have right now!

Expecting 4 more litters soon. I have 4 does and 2 bucks.


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2012)

MindyLee said:


> We have a saying around here... Everything is mini except my hubby (300lbs).
> 
> I have mini horses, mini chickens, & mini bunnys! YEP, I have a few netherland dwarfs here! Heres pics of few of the babys I have right now!
> 
> Expecting 4 more litters soon. I have 4 does and 2 bucks.


OMG! They are too cute. How old? [Just curious as I can not bring any more critters home.]


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 21, 2012)

Awwww!



What cuties!!!


----------



## Katiean (Feb 22, 2012)

Chickens are fun. The banty's are really cute. But, I don't like having to use a dozen eggs to make a cake. With mine the eggs are extra, extra large. I have 2 production Red's, 2 Buff Orphingtons, 2 silver wyndot's, 2 of what ever the red wyndot's are called and 1 Aracanua (older than dirt). Last year I added 2 more of the red wyndot's and 3 Jersey Giant's. They were all supposed to be pullets. But one was a roo. We have kept him. He is about 10 months old now. He crows at the oddest times. He isn't real loud when he crows though. He is really a gentle roo. As long as he never attacks anyone he can stay. If he gets nasty tempered he has to go.


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 22, 2012)

chandab said:


> OMG! They are too cute. How old? [Just curious as I can not bring any more critters home.]






LOL They are only 4 weeks old in this pic. This week they turn 5 weeks and from this pic till now, they have gotten a lil bigger and way more cuteier! Now when I walk into the barn, they run and scatter into the nest boxes and when I open the nest boxes they run like he** to the open part of the hutch! I love them when their at this stage. I just started them on solids and drinking water to start the weaning process for their new owners. I only get to love on them for 3 more weeks then off to their new homes! They are way to cute!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 22, 2012)

I love the bunnies too!




:wub


----------

